# WAXSTOCK merchandise now live! Inc SWIRL POLICE



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

Here's one for all you Waxstockers...

A new range of merchandise for the show - and beyond. Available here:
http://waxstock.spreadshirt.co.uk/

Lots of new detailing, Waxstock and SWIRL POLICE designs, on T-shirts, hoodies, mugs and even an iPhone cover.

Swirl Police mug/tee/hoody/iPhone design...










Swirl Police double sided tee design (various colours)...









Shrine to Shine design (various colours)...









Detailer Advisory design (various colours)...









Harry Enfield inspired 'Considerably more OCD than yoww!' design (various colours)...









And from a detailing galaxy far, far away, comes a final tee shirt design...









Hope you like them! :thumb::wave:


----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

Ordered a Festival of Shine tee earlier today


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

looks good


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Will their be any waxstock stickers possible to put on the car for the day?


----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

If the tickets are like last year you get a sticker as part of your ticket


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

We are sure to do 'Stickets' again after the popularity of them last year


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Ill have to buy something as im working again for Waxstock. Looking forward to the photos posted.


----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

I will be getting 2 maybe 3 of these,

looks great!


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

I take it you can buy all these there?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

No, you can only buy the merchandise in advance via the webshop, Café Press style. They are made to order.


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

Ok ta


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Can you get the Swirl Police stickers?

That would be cool.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

We should be sorting some SP stickers...


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

Remember to order Waxstock merchandise NOW if you want any. This is pre-order only and not available at the show. It takes a couple of weeks to get made and arrive, so don't leave it until the last minute.

http://waxstock.spreadshirt.co.uk/


----------

